# Angle for shelf supports



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

I'm going to put up a shelf made of 3/4" plywood. About 4' x 2'. In the garage. I'll first install a horizontal 2x4 drilling into three studs. Place shelf on edge of 2x4.

Supports will be 2x4s also. I'll need to cut an angle where I attach to the wall's studs and where I attach to the shelf. I was always bad at these type of calculations. Any hints - like will both angles be the same? Do I just eyeball it?

Thanks


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

anlges wont be the same unless the anlge is 45 degrees - remember that a triangles corners add up to 180 dgrees - so 90 at the wall and only two left to calculate


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

That will do it. Many thanks. 1973 I think it was that I took my high school geometry class.


----------

